# Ipecac and labor induction



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I have wondered and wondered about this since I had my DD in 2007. I searched here but didn't find any info on it, so maybe someone could help me out.

I went two weeks overdue with my DD, and my OB (who wasn't totally medical and was actually awesome) wanted to try ways of inducing labor naturally before resorting to a pit induction (which I ended up with after about a week of ctx not progressing anything).

She had reccommended ipecac syrup, but I declined because I've got a major vomiting phobia









Anyone heard of this? Was she edit: misinformed? TIA


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I've never heard of ipecac for induction. Now castor oil is a different story. Are you sure she meant ipecac to vomit?


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I've never heard of this either. But I can see how it might help, IF baby were remaining high rather than being engaged--the violent vomiting might tend to force the baby downward? And maybe if this helped baby put more pressure on cervix, it would help instigate labor?

Just guessing here!

I suppose otherwise that ipecac might have chemical properties that are friendly to mom-hormones....?

Now I'm really curious.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL maybe she was edit: misinformed. She did mention ipecac though. DD was already well engaged and I'm surprised that she didn't just fly out- which she did nearly on her own, as soon as I was dilated enough! (Really- the nurse lifted the sheet and there was DDs head!).

I remember asking about castor oil but don't remember what she said. All I know is that I didn't want to do either!


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it's against the UA to agree that she sounds nuts, but it certainly doesn't sound wise or useful.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot imagine choosing to induce vomiting. I would be concerned about many, many things....

Amy


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

edited the things I said that may have violated the UA ;]


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

As someone who took ipecac once (when not pregnant) I can't believe she would suggest this to someone. That sounds really dangerous and medically irresponsible. Starting out your labor deliriously nauseated and with an electrolyte imbalance is a TERRIBLE idea.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I totally agree!


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm horrified by the idea. I have a vomiting phobia too, and I canNOT imagine puking my way into labor. No. Freaking. Way.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I have a bad gag reflex, I vomit pretty easily. It doesn't really bother me but there is no way I would take ipecac to induce.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Ugh that sounds awful! But I will say, that I had a tummy bug a couple months after having my daughter, and was surprised to discover that whenever I vomit, I also have a let-down. So I suppose it's conceivable that a whole-body visceral thing like barfing might kick things into gear.... Still, I think I'd take the castor oil first!! (and even *that* is a last resort)


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

kltroy- that's really interesting- maybe vomiting just sets off a bunch of chain reactions.


----------

